# Holes in an aluminum transom?



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Whats the best way to plug holes in a transom? There are four holes in my boat from a transducer and it is letting in a bunch of water, whats the best way to fix this?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

jb weld worked for me.patched over a dozen such holes a few years ago and they're still leak-free.you could also seal with silicone and screws.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I've got screws with caulk in them now, but I'm not too sure about that keeping water out. I might have to try JB, thats a good idea. Thanks.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Stainless bolts and 3M Marine sealant will seal it as well as anything. JB Weld probably would as well, but I've never used it. It's nice to have something with a little flexibility to it.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks. I'll be looking into that sealant as well. The caulk that I used today is a silicone caulk, but I don't think it quite what I should have used. This caulk is a bathroom type and I'm not sure it will stand up to being submerged for hours at a time. All I know is I have to get these holes sealed! I took it out yesterday not realizing the holes wern't sealed and it took about 7 minutes for all the water to drain.


----------



## reo (May 22, 2004)

Second the SS screws and 3M marine sealant. 2yrs with no leaks so far!


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I used the 3m 5200 marine sealant with the stainless screws and no leaks after 6 years.. and the transducer has been banged up against the beach alot


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I left the caulk I put on it saturday and took it out on Erie today and it didn't leak a bit. I'm still going to do it over with the marine grade stuff later. Thanks guys.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I had a few holes from transducer re-mount also. I tried the screws with caulk and it woked the first trip, but half way through my second trip I had to use the bilge pump a few times. The holes are now filled with JB weld!! That's some good stuff.


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I have now patched two holes (both the results of unfortunate accidents ) in aluminum boats with epoxy (probably similar to JB weld?) Seems to work fine and be a durable material.


----------



## bassattacker (Mar 14, 2007)

jb weld and marine type epoxys are awsome, i helped do some patch jobs on my fathers boat and we used jb weld, word of wise dont cake it on and make sure to sand it smooth, if u put it on too thick and hit something it could be possible to chip it off or loose, yeah this stuff bonds as hard as steel but like anything else it is prone to so much abuse, and my dads boat has been leak free for 2 years with the jb weld.


----------



## FishON32 (Jun 26, 2006)

I would weld it, but I'm an aluminum welder so thats easy for me to say. Get this from cabelas. $6.99 and will do the job and it's easy to do. Here's the link.
http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templ...&parentType=index&indexId=cat21324&hasJS=true


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if a hole for the transducer does not leak ,then why would holes without a transducer leak????????? use a stainless steel screw with washer and silicone and that should be all you need....if you have done this and still getting a measurable amount of water, i would look elsewhere for a leak. like a rivet that is sheared off. or even a livewell plumbing leak. they tend to burst in a winter freeze ,or crack with age. i had a broken bilge pump connection that took me a year to find that leak. hope you find it paul.


----------

